# What Type Of Music Do You Listen To While Writing?



## Anarchist (Apr 22, 2015)

Some enjoy silence. Others like ambient noise. Still others prefer music. Different strokes for different folks.

I'm in the latter camp. And I've tried everything - baroque, electronica, film scores, trailer music (e.g. Two Steps From Hell, Audiomachine, etc.), horn-based jazz (think Coltrane) and flamenco guitar.

This morning, I stumbled upon something that perfectly suits my writing temperament: the soundtrack for the original SimCity. It's subtle and doesn't call attention to itself, unlike many film scores. It's great for maintaining focus.

Here's the link if you'd like to give it a try...






I realize everyone's different. So what type of music do you enjoy listening to while wearing out the keys on your keyboard?


----------



## Nic (Nov 17, 2013)

It depends on the book. They have playlists. But in general I avoid vocals and prefer purely instrumental music. Jazz, classic music, soundtracks.


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm a classic rock/British Invasion/New Wave guy, but I also have a special playlist that I listen to sometimes when I want to write. Lots of recent obscure (and not so) indie rock, some classics, some classical, some soundtrack, some Celtic and, thanks to Shei Darksbane, a good chunk of Lindsey Stirling. 

I use specific tunes to set the mood for some scenes too. In the next Monkey Queen book, I used "Telecommunication" by A Flock Of Seagulls, "Stand And Deliver" by Adam and the Ants, "Mandlebrot Set" by Jonathan Coulton, and John Williams' Jurassic Park music. And in the current secret project, the big fight scene near the end is apparently inspired by..."Pressure" by Billy Joel. No, I have no idea how that happened either.


----------



## Chance (Jul 2, 2014)

I usually listen to any type of music outside of country, but if I was writing I'd prefer to listen to anything soft rock or anything low-key and soothing. Louder, more 'bashful' music (Pop or Dance or the like) distracts me enough to not be as productive in working on my manuscripts.

I also keep a lookout for soundtracks of favorite games (Elder Scrolls Skyrim's a pretty good choice), favorite shows, or the like. Usually the soundtracks that are lyric-less so that I can hear the 'music' and not the words. 

It does depend on preference. I do prefer silence at times as well, but that comes during editing or reading over draft/outline.


----------



## LadyG (Sep 3, 2015)

I like to listen to Josh Groban if I'm going to listen to anything while I write, but I usually prefer silence. Otherwise, I have a tendency to get distracted and start singing along. And if there's a really good song on, I just might have to get up and dance . . . and believe me, _nobody _wants that to happen.


----------



## Janeal Falor (Oct 25, 2014)

I like classical music all the way.


----------



## North Star Plotting (Jul 11, 2015)

Lester Young, Red Garland, Bill Evans, Wes Montgomery and so on


----------



## PermaStudent (Apr 21, 2015)

World of Warcraft soundtrack does it for me.  

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jos Van Brussel (Feb 13, 2013)

I like rain sounds when I write. I blocks out everything else and really creates a writing bubble. I find music distracts me because it puts me in a certain mood, which tends to take me out of my story. www.rainymood.com


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2015)

I've been listening to a lot of Lana Del Rey as I write my vampire stuff.  Dark, sinful, sexy.


----------



## elalond (May 11, 2011)

I usually prefer soundtracks, with The Last of the Mohicans, Troy, Bleach 3 and Advent Children being my favorite ones, but with my current WIP I'm listening a lot to Florence and the Machine.


----------



## going going gone (Jun 4, 2013)

Silence for me, but I also like white noise, like fans or car engines purring along the open road.


----------



## jessie520 (Jul 26, 2015)

It depends on what story I'm working on. Usually I compile a playlist of music that fits the characters and plot or mood. I tend to work better while listening to something rather than complete silence.


----------



## Kallie (Sep 17, 2010)

If I'm working I'm listening to The Avett Brothers.






or Pierce The Veil


----------



## Kallie (Sep 17, 2010)

Robert Dahlen said:


> I'm a classic rock/British Invasion/New Wave guy, but I also have a special playlist that I listen to sometimes when I want to write. Lots of recent obscure (and not so) indie rock, some classics, some classical, some soundtrack, some Celtic and, thanks to Shei Darksbane, a good chunk of Lindsey Stirling.
> 
> I use specific tunes to set the mood for some scenes too. In the next Monkey Queen book, I used "Telecommunication" by A Flock Of Seagulls, "Stand And Deliver" by Adam and the Ants, "Mandlebrot Set" by Jonathan Coulton, and John Williams' Jurassic Park music. And in the current secret project, the big fight scene near the end is apparently inspired by..."Pressure" by Billy Joel. No, I have no idea how that happened either.


I love, love, love British Invasion music, but it tends to cause extreme chair dancing and I accomplish nothing.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

I would find it too distracting.

But if it did it would be classic stuff like....

1812 overture 
Flight of a Bumblebee or maybe a Valkyrie

maybe some Kpop

Come Back Home


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Anarchist said:


> I realize everyone's different. So what type of music do you enjoy listening to while wearing out the keys on your keyboard?


Almost always I have soundtracks and scores in a playlist genre-specific to whatever I'm writing. If I'm writing Westerns, I've got the western playlist going with Ennio Morricone and scores from various movies, TV shows, video games. Ditto space opera, mysteries, sword and sorcery, fantasy, etc. Soundtracks and scores are my crack.

Very rarely I'll go with lyrical music; Enya, Loreena McKennitt, some Peter Gabriel. Exception is some urban fantasy, and then I'll unleash the rap god in me.


----------



## Anarchist (Apr 22, 2015)

Jim Johnson said:


> Soundtracks and scores are my crack.


You and me both. I've been on a Fellowship of the Rings kick lately.



Jim Johnson said:


> ... and then I'll unleash the rap god in me.


Jim, you must have razor-sharp focus. I can't even _drive_ to rap lest I wrap my car around a tree.


----------



## LittleFox (Jan 3, 2015)

It depends on the book and the plot point. It ranges from pop, to rock, country, D&B, hardcore, and so on and so forth. I'm pretty eclectic. Sometimes when I'm writing more slowly and trying to figure something out I'll use noise generators, I adore these:

https://mynoise.net/noiseMachines.php

The quality is outstanding and there's a good range, so I can pick and choose depending on my mood. I've been known to put on t.v. shows, movies, or the radio in the background too.


----------



## Anna Drake (Sep 22, 2014)

Another classical fan here.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

Sound of Silence for me.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Anarchist said:


> Jim, you must have razor-sharp focus. I can't even drive to rap lest I wrap my car around a tree.


I hear ya! My right foot somehow gets heavier when I listen to rap music. Must be the bass.


----------



## xandy3 (Jun 13, 2010)

I write exclusively fantasy now, so I prefer Celtic music while writing...or anything that helps me escape to the realm that I am writing about.  Occasionally, I include music by Stevie Nicks, Lorena McKennit, Led Zeppelin, Kansas, Rush, Florence and the Machine, Mariah Carey, Enya, and a few others; That is, if the lyrics and/or melody suit the storyline. 

Also, it all depends on what I'm working on at the time.  I have a playlist on Spotify for every series that I'm working on.  A song from Live inspired some of the short stories that I wrote about merfolk, which later evolved into the Corithian Saga WIP.  Therefore, it's included in my playlist for that series.


----------



## JRHolmes (Mar 6, 2014)

Soundtracks, scores and classical are what I prefer as well. And I'll use something like that as the seed for some random music on Spotify or Apple's Radio music.

What doesn't work for me is anything with lyrics, a chorus used as an instrument is fine, but if I am presented with recognizable words, it just pulls me out of my own writing.


----------



## OEGaudio (Jul 26, 2012)

It looks like I'm in the minority here... I listen to EDM on Spotify while I write. Most of the time the fast beat helps me to write faster, which I suppose is as good a reason as any. I enjoy the music normally and because there's not always a ton of meaningful words, I don't get distracted as easily.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I actually watch television. I went through old Beverly Hills 90210 seasons last week and I'm doing Party of Five this week. This allows me to pack them as I finish because I won't get around to watching those two series again until after I move.


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

Amanda M. Lee said:


> I actually watch television. I went through old Beverly Hills 90210 seasons last week and I'm doing Party of Five this week. This allows me to pack them as I finish because I won't get around to watching those two series again until after I move.


Wow, I can't believe you can watch TV shows while you write. I was going to chime in and say I can't listen to music -- even without vocals -- because it's too distracting. I'm in the silence or white noise group (I have an 8-hour-long oscillating fan MP3 that I adore  ). Anything else just pulls me out of my little fantasy world. You must have incredible concentration, Amanda.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2015)

OEGaudio said:


> It looks like I'm in the minority here... I listen to EDM on Spotify while I write. Most of the time the fast beat helps me to write faster, which I suppose is as good a reason as any. I enjoy the music normally and because there's not always a ton of meaningful words, I don't get distracted as easily.


EDM? Cool. I can work with that for certain things that I write.


----------



## Anarchist (Apr 22, 2015)

Amanda M. Lee said:


> I went through old Beverly Hills 90210 seasons last week...


That would have been a catastrophe for me. I had a crush on Kelly back in the day.


----------



## JRHolmes (Mar 6, 2014)

Maria Romana said:


> Wow, I can't believe you can watch TV shows while you write. I was going to chime in and say I can't listen to music -- even without vocals -- because it's too distracting. I'm in the silence or white noise group (I have an 8-hour-long oscillating fan MP3 that I adore  ). Anything else just pulls me out of my little fantasy world. *You must have incredible concentration, Amanda.*


Well, we are talking about Amanda here. She is very productive; the incredible concentration is a given.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I think it comes from writing in a newsroom for so long. It was always loud and you learn to tune things out. I got used to the television being so it's just what feels natural to me.


----------



## JRHolmes (Mar 6, 2014)

Amanda M. Lee said:


> I think it comes from writing in a newsroom for so long. It was always loud and you learn to tune things out. I got used to the television being so it's just what feels natural to me.


Newsrooms are like coffee shops with a continuous murmur of voices and random sounds and both can provide a sort of white noise that helps some people concentrate. There are even noise generating programs or web sites that will simulate that sort of noise (http://www.coffitivity.com).

Doesn't work especially well for me, but it doesn't have to.


----------



## Bishoppess (Apr 11, 2015)

Right now I have a mix of Flogging Molly/Halestorm/In This Moment and a variety of other Hard Rock and Metal bands in one big playlist. I add to it as I find music that fits the mood of my story. Rasputina, Lecrae, The Wailing Jennies. It's a big pile of randomness.


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

JRHolmes said:


> Newsrooms are like coffee shops with a continuous murmur of voices and random sounds and both can provide a sort of white noise that helps some people concentrate. There are even noise generating programs or web sites that will simulate that sort of noise (http://www.coffitivity.com).


Well now, that actually makes sense. I do work well in public places like coffee shops, malls, and parks. If the newsroom chatter and TV sounds just became background noise to your ears, then I see how that could work. 90210, however, would totally distract me. I used to watch that show religiously back in the day. It has a delightfully soap operatic quality about it that would just reel me in...


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2015)

I've tried listening to music, but it distracts me. I've found that listening to voices (even if via the television in the background) helps me with rough-drafts, but when I'm really getting down to the final stages, I need silence as I often read what I've written aloud.


----------



## Sam Winterwood (Jun 25, 2013)

I listen to rain sounds on YouTube.
It's essentially white noise and blocks out anything else. Helps me focus a fair bit.


----------



## xandy3 (Jun 13, 2010)

Amanda M. Lee said:


> I actually watch television. I went through old Beverly Hills 90210 seasons last week and I'm doing Party of Five this week. This allows me to pack them as I finish because I won't get around to watching those two series again until after I move.


Back when I was still married to my ex, I used to write while watching soap operas, and shows like Murder She Wrote and Matlock. I came up with some interesting femme fatale type characters back then. LOL


----------



## Anarchist (Apr 22, 2015)

Here's something you might find useful if you enjoy classical...






It's Beethoven's Fur Elise, played over and over for an hour. The repetition of the piece allows it to sink into the background.

I'm sitting at a coffee shop with my laptop, pounding away to it. The words are flowing!

YMMV


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

None with lyrics. Lyrics take me out of my writing trance. Usually nothing, sometimes classical. When I paint I listen to punk, other rock, blues and always full blast.


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

*YA Horror* = J.S. Bach, Mozart's Requiem, John Tavener, Heavy Metal, Techno

*Erotica* = Mozart, Beethoven, Brahms, Felix Mendelssohn, Alexander Glazunov, Tchaikovsky, Mily Balakirev, Anton Bruckner, Jean Sibelius, Richard Strauss, Ralph Vaughan Williams, Gustav Holst, Edward Elgar, Manuel De Falla, Claude Debussy, Aram Khachaturian, and many more

*Science Fiction/Fantasy* = Debussy, Vaughan Williams, Holst, Ottorino Respighi, Alan Hovhaness, Wagner's _Ring Cycle_, Wagner's _Parsifal_


----------



## Holland d&#039;Haas (Mar 11, 2015)

I have a couple rock/pop/alternative songs for each series. I generally choose one at a time and loop it in the background until it's not relevant to what I'm writing anymore. Lyrics don't bother me, but then again, you tend to not be distracted by lyrics once you've listened to them a few hundreds times on loop.


----------



## abgwriter (Sep 12, 2015)

For me is a little weird. I normally can't do with vocals at all, so I always go for instrumentals when I write. Also, I like real dramatic music (no Blue Danube for this girl, I'm afraid), so I normally just play Pandora and look for a station that plays soundtracks from Fantasy or Adventure movies. My favorite is *How to Train your Dragon*, which I play on repeat, going through the soundtrack of the two movies again and again (love the stuff!) but I also do with a lot of Lord of The Rings, Harry Potter and Pirates of the Caribbean.


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

Hairband Honey said:


> I love, love, love British Invasion music, but it tends to cause extreme chair dancing and I accomplish nothing.


I suspect that a lot of writers have the same issue. I don't, which is good news for anyone who's ever seen me dance. 



abgwriter said:


> For me is a little weird. I normally can't do with vocals at all, so I always go for instrumentals when I write. Also, I like real dramatic music (no Blue Danube for this girl, I'm afraid), so I normally just play Pandora and look for a station that plays soundtracks from Fantasy or Adventure movies. My favorite is *How to Train your Dragon*, which I play on repeat, going through the soundtrack of the two movies again and again (love the stuff!) but I also do with a lot of Lord of The Rings, Harry Potter and Pirates of the Caribbean.


I should try that sometime! Thanks!


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

Depends what i am writing. Rock, sometimes taylor swift lol


----------



## 77071 (May 15, 2014)

I try to stay offline while I'm writing, and fairly quiet. Being outside where it's quiet and the air is fresh is pretty inspiring for me, when I can manage it.

Usually I don't listen to music. Occasionally I do, and it's usually Bruce Springsteen on YouTube.  This is generally if things are a bit intense or I have a song stuck in my head.

This looks like an amazing thing, but I haven't gotten into the habit of using it. I love the sounds of trains... http://mynoise.net/NoiseMachines/railroadNoiseGenerator.php


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

The Youtube thing didn't work for me when I tried to post a video, how rude. lol. hm


----------



## Paul_Stephenson (Dec 16, 2014)

I always listen to music while writing. I tend to go for instrumental post rock or post-metal/grind/hardcore where the vocals are so far away from decipherable as to not trip me up. If neither tickles my fancy I can find jazz pretty good to write to.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

I listen to music without words that matches the mood and setting of what I'm writing. When I wrote sections of my children's books that I set under the ocean, I listened to a lot of New Age music, including CDs with dolphin sounds. Lately I listen to music from computer games. My hat's off to Amanda. I can't imagine writing while watching TV shows.  Holy camole! I'd never be able to concentrate. Weird thing, though, is that I sleep with the news on. I got used to it and can't sleep unless it's on, although I set the sound very low until it's almost like white noise.


----------



## Holland d&#039;Haas (Mar 11, 2015)

HSh said:


> This looks like an amazing thing, but I haven't gotten into the habit of using it. I love the sounds of trains... http://mynoise.net/NoiseMachines/railroadNoiseGenerator.php


This is amazing. I love that you can calibrate it, too. It's super soothing to listen to.
But I'd probably fall asleep before I got any words written with this in the background haha.


----------



## Reaper (Nov 5, 2013)

I like energetic music like Iron Maiden, Motorhead and Dropkick Murphys. Sometimes I'll listen to soundtracks, like Dredd or music from Final Fantasy 7 and 8.


----------



## sabot03196 (Sep 14, 2014)

I listen to a number of film soundtracks. Right now it's Tomorrowland but the soundtracks to Interstellar, Oblivion, gravity and Edge of Tomorrow have all figured into my writing day over the last year and a bit.


----------



## CovertTypist (Jun 29, 2015)

Silence is my enemy.  I listen to a lot of live Miles Davis and John Coltrane when writing.  My favorite modern horn player, Christian Scott, makes a lot of appearances too.  

If I want the mood lighter, I'll throw on a live show from Phish or Umphrey's Mcgee.


----------



## AllyR (Oct 21, 2014)

Jolie du Pre said:


> I've been listening to a lot of Lana Del Rey as I write my vampire stuff. Dark, sinful, sexy.


I write UF and I LOVE Lana Del Rey, but I also love: Sia, Laura Hoffman, Portishead, Stateless, and Zola Jesus. Dark and definitely sets the mood.


----------



## JTriptych (Aug 23, 2015)

Each manuscript I write usually has a theme song. 

My recently completed first one has a criminal as protagonist so I had this tune in my head the whole time as I was writing it:


----------



## Mafalda Writes (Jul 25, 2015)

Yo Yo Ma's Bach 2


----------



## Elidibus (May 13, 2015)

I have one massive playlist that I'm continually adding songs into, so I don't listen to specific things when writing specific scenes and just let it play out. This sometimes results in pretty tame music while writing exciting stuff, but it's not a problem for me.

Has anyone said Anime music yet? If not, I'm gonna be that guy. I have dozens of J-pop CDs and I put them on my computer years ago. I also listen to various subgenres of metal. Usually Melodic, symphonic metal tracks like Nightwish, Amberian Dawn and Delain. Got a couple songs from the Rock Band games I grew to like too. Pirate metal Via Alestorm. Some Dragonforce. Random songs I stole from my wife. My playlist is over 600 tracks long and I can't wait until I can buy music CDs like I used to. It's gonna be great!

As a side note, anyone use Winamp and keep track of the most played songs and then shuffle them once one gets really popular? I do. I think it's a kind fun thing to keep track of.


----------



## Holland d&#039;Haas (Mar 11, 2015)

Elidibus said:


> Has anyone said Anime music yet?


I don't listen to anime sound tracks all that much (too many feels), but j/kpop and vocaloid find their way in my playlist now and again. It's easy to zone out of the lyrics when listening to something you don't understand.


----------



## Cactus Lady (Jun 4, 2014)

I like music with lyrics that go with the story/character/scene. The right lyrics and "feel" to the music really help get me in the zone; I guess it's weird that I find instrumental music distracting, and classical music does nothing for me as far as writing goes! (And I have two degrees in music!)

For my current project, my fantasy-western series, pretty much the entire Danger Days album by My Chemical Romance is the soundtrack, with some added songs by U2, Muse, Green Day, Dire Straits, and the theme song from the anime Record of Lodoss War (Kiseki No Umi). Otherwise, I listen to a lot of symphonic metal while I write. Kamelot's new album Haven is pretty much the soundtrack for the next project on my list. Xandria is also a current favorite; I also like Visions of Atlantis, Serenity, and Myrath, along with Delain, Nightwish, Within Temptation, Edenbridge. I also listen to a lot of Evanescence and AFI while I write, and for some reason I'm on a big Dire Straits kick right now too.

Here's the video for Kiseki No Umi. It's the theme song from a fantasy anime, but it has a real "Western" feel to it, I think:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ux90A4YDLdo


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

Holland d'Haas said:


> I don't listen to anime sound tracks all that much (too many feels), but j/kpop and vocaloid find their way in my playlist now and again. It's easy to zone out of the lyrics when listening to something you don't understand.


Props for Kpop!


----------



## jovraca (Jul 7, 2014)

I can listen to anything while I write, as well as nothing! I'll be very picky if I need to create a mood, though. For my current book, I created a "mix-tape" that I'm giving away free at my book launch. The book is set in the late 1970s, and is based in Australia, hence the music variety! https://open.spotify.com/user/1238544050/playlist/4EeXISUDOiHkzydfXxlHH1


----------



## Nicole M (Nov 1, 2012)

Anarchist, I just want to thank you for giving me that nostalgia trip with that soundtrack.



PermaStudent said:


> World of Warcraft soundtrack does it for me.


And PermaStudent, I did a little nerdy fist bump in the air when I read your comment.


----------



## Elizabeth Ann West (Jul 11, 2011)

Someone had posted an article a while ago about how video game music is engineered to help you hyperfocus to keep you in the game. I started using Amazon Prime to write to Final Fantasy soundtracks and eh gads did that work! 

I mix up what I'm listening to, often having certain songs that mean something to me when I'm working on a book for a specific character. Like my current WIP, Darcy's song is "The Ghost of You" by My Chemical Romance because Elizabeth's struggle to reconcile with her family really puts him through the ringer. I like to use music to get into a character's head because it's easier for me to feel the emotion.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

What type of story or character would this make:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYwWM_9MQgU


----------



## Ceinwen (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm really easily distracted by background noise, so I've been listening to game and movie scores lately and my productivity and focus has really improved. There are some really great compilations on youtube as well. This one has been getting a lot of plays out of me: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ym8JjY4fy-M


----------



## 555aaa (Jan 28, 2014)

OK, white-noisers, here's some binaural recordings (use headphones) for your entertainment. They could be edited into loops but I haven't gotten around to doing that yet.

https://soundcloud.com/mondello-publishing/badlands-grassland-binaural-recording

https://soundcloud.com/mondello-publishing/seattle-distant-thunder-9-15

https://soundcloud.com/mondello-publishing/seattle-storm-9-15

I also listen to a lot of soundtrack composers, modern classical, and ambient. A Winged Victory, Nils Frahm, Arms and Sleepers; and I have to include Dave Anson who did the music for The Island of Doctor Moreau in my sig below.

https://soundcloud.com/awvfts/atomos-vii - love that track

https://soundcloud.com/dave-anson-film-scores/aprille-desirae-concept-piece - pretty good for a kid, sorry, "young composer."


----------



## 555aaa (Jan 28, 2014)

Ceinwen said:


> I'm really easily distracted by background noise, so I've been listening to game and movie scores lately and my productivity and focus has really improved. There are some really great compilations on youtube as well. This one has been getting a lot of plays out of me: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ym8JjY4fy-M


Thanks for posting that. I love Aeralie Brighton's work on Ori and the Blind Forest, composed by Gareth Corker.

https://soundcloud.com/garethcoker/ori-and-the-blind-forest-e3-trailer


----------



## vlmain (Aug 10, 2011)

I love music as much as I love books, and I listen to everything from Il Volo to Talking Heads. When I am writing, I listen to a lot of different types of music, but I find Bob Dylan especially inspiring. He's kind of my writing buddy. He takes the fear out of writing. There is something about listening to the lyrics of some of his songs that reminds me that what I write doesn't necessarily have to make any sense, whatsoever. There will always be someone out there who will read it and think, "Wow, that's deep."


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

Depends on mood of story and what is going on for any given page. Classic rock, some newer rock, modern classical, soft rock, instrumentals...


----------



## Damon Shulenberger (Sep 16, 2015)

Current favs:

Blonde Redhead - 4AD Session




Bob Marley vs. Lee "Scratch" Perry - The Best of the Upsetter Years 1970-1971





Pink Floyd - Live In Montreux 1971





Stan Getz & Chet Baker Quintet - Half-Breed Apache





Nirvana - MTV Unplugged in NY





Os Mutantes - Os Mutantes (196
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Utly4DHH37o

Erik Satie - Inities [Piano: Branka Parlic]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErtNBlFpxWM

Chasing The Sun - (my own [crap])
https://soundcloud.com/4hflute/sets/chasing-the-sun


----------



## Paul Enson (Jul 11, 2015)

For me it's 70's Prog Rock. Bands like (early) Genesis and Yes are great to have on as their music inspires but isn't intrusive.


----------



## Geoff Jones (Jun 20, 2014)

MAD MAX FURY ROAD

Turned up to 11.


----------



## Nope (Jun 25, 2012)

.


----------



## Cege Smith (Dec 11, 2011)

Baroque music during first drafting.
Smooth/easy jazz for editing.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2015)

Video game soundtracks like Assassin's Creed II, Skyrim, also The Matrix, Lord of the Rings, Twilight, and The Walking Dead


----------



## MikeRyan (Jul 19, 2015)

I don't often listen to music while writing...a lot of time I have a baseball or football game on, but when I do, I tend to go heavier to get the blood pumping. Metallica, Bon Jovi, Whitesnake....I really dig the hair metal bands of the 80s. Gets your juices flowing.


----------



## Kallie (Sep 17, 2010)

MikeRyan said:


> I don't often listen to music while writing...a lot of time I have a baseball or football game on, but when I do, I tend to go heavier to get the blood pumping. Metallica, Bon Jovi, Whitesnake....I really dig the hair metal bands of the 80s. Gets your juices flowing.


I'm a big fan of the hairbands. These guys are my favorite.


----------

